# Automatización de una bomba



## drackoas (Abr 26, 2009)

Hola, Buenas tardes

Vivo en la parte mas alta de un edificio de 4 niveles y como el agua no alcanza a llegar hasta arriba tenemos que subirla con una bomba. Estoy tratando de automatizar este proceso, pero para esto necesito saber cuándo hay agua disponible en la tuberia ya que no hay todo el tiempo. (la tuberia es de cobre de 1/2 pulgada, desconozco la presion con que llegue, pero es una instalación domestica), La idea es que la bomba se encienda cuando haya agua Y cuando el tanque este vacio, y se apague cuando no haya agua O el tanque este lleno, como veran, el control es muuuy simple, solo necesito de algo que me avise cuando hay agua.

Tambien quiero construir un sensor que mida el nivel de llenado del tanque, intente hacerlo con un emisor-receptor infrarrojo conectado a un driver con 10 leds, pero la salida no es lineal, además lo máximo que alcancé fue como 80cm de distancia y la altura de mi tanque es de 1.3m.

Les agradecería si pudieran ayudarme.


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 26, 2009)

En esos casos se usa otro tanque abajo (cisterna) y se usan 3 flotantes (1 arriba y 2 abajo,  son 2 para la electrobomba y 1 para cortar el ingreso a la cisterna).
La razon es porque si la bomba chupa directamente de la cañeria, como precisamente el problema es la presion, dejas sin agua al resto de los vecinos.

Como poner la bomba chupando directamente de la red es barato y ocupa poco espacio, esta lleno de inadaptados que lo hacen cagandose en sus vecinos.


----------



## drackoas (Abr 27, 2009)

Por razones de espacio no me es posible instalar una cisterna, el problema unicamente se presenta en el cuarto piso (donde por el momento vive unicamente mi familia), ya que para los demas pisos les suficiente la presion con la que llega el agua. Ademas obviamente la bomba no estara encendida todo el tiempo.

Solo requiero de un sistema que indique cuando llega el agua. Espero sus respuestas.


----------



## El nombre (Abr 27, 2009)

Si quieres hacer un nivel de liquidos no es problema.
Existen unos que se usan en pozos y funcionan con  tres electrodos. No te da problemas de espacio.
Las tienes espacificas para llenado, vaciado y mixto (6 sondas)
Saludos


----------



## Daniel.more (Abr 27, 2009)

no puede poner electrodos al no tener cisterna....pero si puedes poner un persostato de 1 kilo de precion a la entrada de la bomba,desde que hay agua el la detecta y sierra el circuito para arrancar la centrifuga,y se parara cuando la bolla nivel que has puesto en tu bidon arriba indica que esta lleno,o porque actuo el segundo persostato (instalado a la salida de la bomba que indica que la bomba esta en marcha pero sin precion.saludos


----------



## diegolade (Abr 27, 2009)

Si pudiese mandar una imagen hecho en paint o a mano)de tu problema seria de mucha utilidad para ayudarte. Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Abr 27, 2009)

mo. no .....me parece que si no lei muy por encima estan mezclado cosas.

tanque es arriba (y seguro lo tiene ) 
cisterna es la de abajo salvo que como dice eduardo chupe directo, que asi les va a ir cuando les corten el agua una noche.

el problema de esta persona es que tiene su departamento casi al mismo nivel que el tanque y por eso no tiene presion  (para haber presion debe haber una diferencia de altura suficiente) .

PARA ESTSO CASOS lo que se hace es:
1--- o te pones un tanquecito mas pequeño y mas alto , o sea mas arriba que el tanque .
2--- se venden bombitas chicas que sensan la presion de la cañeria , la cañeria de TU apartamento , toman agua del tanque.
cuando abres una canilla cae la presion y la bombita arranca.

anda a una casa de plomeria grande y pregunta.

y lo de automatizar el llenado del tanque dejate de ciencia ficcion.
cuando vayas a la casa de plomeria pregunta por los automaticos de tanque, son mecanicos, desde hace mil años .

saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 27, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> 2--- se venden bombitas chicas que sensan la presion de la cañeria , la cañeria de TU apartamento , toman agua del tanque.
> cuando abres una canilla cae la presion y la bombita arranca.


Esas andan un espectaculo. Un amigo vivia puteando porque casi nunca habia presion para que le ande el calefon hasta que se entero de estas --> bombita chiquita junto al calefon y adios problema!.


----------



## drackoas (Abr 28, 2009)

Principalmente planteo dos problemas y dejo una imagen con un dibujo para su mejor comprension:

1.- El primero es que en la toma de agua no hay la suficiente presion para que suba hasta el ultimo piso, por lo tanto es necesario subirla con una bomba, además no hay agua a todas horas. Como se puede ver el tanque esta en la azotea y cuenta con un flotador electrico que apaga la bomba cuando ya se llenó, el problema es saber cuándo encenderla, actualmente tenemos que estar bajando hasta la toma de agua (punto rosa) y abrir una llave para verificar si hay agua. Para automatizar el proceso necesito un dispositivo que indique cuándo hay agua disponible en la toma para que se encienda la bomba. Mencionaron el uso de un presostato pero ignoro donde pueda comprarlo. ¿Existe algun numero de matricula o algo asi?.

2.- Como accesorio para este sistema me gustaria tener un circuito que por medio de una barra de leds indicara el nivel del tanque, para esto pensaba usar un LM3914 y un receptor-emisor infrarrojo, con este sistema solo necesito enviar 4 cables, dos para el led y dos para el fototransistor.

(La bomba fue colocada en el cuarto piso por razones de espacio, aunque para poder subir agua es necesario llenar el deposito "A" a un lado de la bomba, para llenar de agua el tubo).


----------



## fernandob (Abr 28, 2009)

que sistema raro, la bomba arriba.
aunque tengan valvulas de retensión ................siempre vi las bombas abajo.

la verdad que ese sistema es la primer avez que veo, no le pasa de quedar en vacio ? 
si el caño de subida queda sin agua ?


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 28, 2009)

Si el sistema esta asi... esta diseñado para la mierda y ademas no respeta el reglamento de instalaciones electricas (por lo menos acà en Argentina), en la secundaria para la materia "instalaciones electricas" nos hicieron hacer un proyecto que justamente era instalar un bomba en un edificio.
Y como dice Eduardo necesitas 3 flotantes de los cuales uno es comun (que es el que controla el llenado de la cisterna) y los otros dos poseen contactos electricos para accionar la electrobomba. 
Todavia no entendi muy bien cual es tu problema pero cualquier cosa preguntà


----------



## drackoas (Abr 29, 2009)

1.-La bomba succiona el agua de la toma y la lleva al tanque, aunque por ponerla arriba, tenemos que llenar de agua el tubo de subida y posteriormente encender la bomba. 

2.-El problema es que para esto debe de haber agua disponible en la toma, ya que si la enciendo y no hay agua en la toma de agua (el punto rosa) la bomba trabajaría sin tener agua que subir, entonces se sobrecalentaria. Necesito de "algo" que me avise si hay agua disponible en la toma (punto rosa del dibujo).


----------



## fernandob (Abr 29, 2009)

1.-La bomba succiona el agua de la toma y la lleva al tanque, aunque por ponerla arriba, tenemos que llenar de agua el tubo de subida y posteriormente encender la bomba. 



esa es mi duda:
como llenan el tubo, o mas bien la columna de agua ?
por que dudo mucho que la presion de la calle sea suficiente para hacer que llegue el agua hasta la bomba .

no se , se me ocurre tener valvulas de retensión en la columna , pero si por algun motivo anda la bomba se cchupa esa agua.
no se , de verdad.
cuenta como llenan esa columna para que el agua llegue hasta la bomba .

es como dice fernando, mira que yo trabajo en esto y sean casas o edificios , la bomba debe ir abajo, es logico.
luego esta el otro tema de la falta de tanque inferior de reserva o cisterna.
pero lo de l abomba arriba es una complicacion extra.
te guste o no teene s2 opciones:

1--- usar tu tiempo y conocimiento para adaptar el sistema y que funcione, haciendo UN ENGENDRO de dificil mantenimiento y eternos problemas.
2 --- modificar con un plomero y convertir ese sistema en lo mismo que tienen millones de hogares, o sea , para ampezar bajar la bomba a abajo.

saludos


----------



## eenrique (Abr 29, 2009)

_Asi como lo tienes instalado no te va funcionar, obligado por consideraciones técnicas debes colocar la bomba abajo. De lo contrario problema uno tras otro que no justificaría esa decisión de dejar la bomba arriba. Por lo tanto  tienes una opción,_ dejar la bomba a la altura de la toma de agua.


----------



## alexus (May 8, 2009)

podes armarte un "control de nivel", o un "detector de liquido", es sencillo, si te interesa te doy unaa mano!


----------



## Dano (May 8, 2009)

En mi edificio es simple el sistema.

Dispone de dos tanques uno arriba en el techo y otro abajo con una boya (esta es la que controla para que el tanque no se deborde de agua (igual que las cisternas)), cuando el de abajo esta lleno y el de arriba le falta agua la bomba se enciende automaticamente hasta que el de arriba tenga agua, si por alguna razon misteriosa el tanque de abajo no tuviera agua, la bomba no enciende.

Todo este sistema esta construido con ingenio y boyas electronicas de esas que se utilizan para llenar tanques de agua y no se desborden.

Por otra parte la bomba debe estar a la misma altura de donde toma agua o mas abajo con el fin de que no le entre aire y se vacíe el circuito


Saludos


----------



## fernandoae (May 8, 2009)

Con ingenio? si tampoco es algo muuuy elaborado... y se puede hacer sin pic! jaja


----------



## fernandob (May 8, 2009)

lo que pone el señor que inicio este post es un caso muy parrticular , por desgracia le hicieron algo mal del vamos.
y tiene que parir cada vez que quierere agua, igual no me cerro del todo como lo hace pero es algo muy raro.

lo de sistemas para edificios.
yo trabajo con edificios , consorcios, administradores, consorcistas, encargados...........en fin.

hacer cualquier cosa es reverendamente AL PEDO .

si les muestro fotos de tableros de bombas de agua se van a morir........quiy


----------



## fernandob (May 8, 2009)

este es de las bombas..y si les decis de cambiarlo y bla bla.te dicen que estan bien........que nunca les paso nada, que anda todo bien..........

y si insistis es por que sos un chanta que esta "inventondo" para sacarles plata.

un tablero correcto con contactores, relevos y un detector de falta de fases y prolijo eso ya es ciencia del siglo XXIII ................triste pero es asi.

me encantaria que no fuese asi, por que podria estar haciendo cosas de electronica...........pero nop.

PD.: no son estos edificios viejos de merda........son edificios buenos, de afuera se ven buenos.
y esta foto es de un tablero potable, le falta la tapa a el protector ese marca holzak o algo asi, pero dentro de todo .....voy a ver si encuentro algo peor que lo hay


----------



## fernandob (May 8, 2009)

ahi va la bala :

no los convence nadie de gastar plata en eso y les voy a ir con un sistema electronico de ultima generacion.........
es mas, lo ultimo y mas triste que aprendi es que es mejor decir :
es un equipo importado...... o lo fabrica una empresa  (sea lo que sea) .
que decir que lo hago yo , aunque me conozcan desde hace mas de 10 años.......... :x

y si , eso que "cuelga" es el contactor y el relevo. y asi esta , colgando , no se por que ..


----------



## Dano (May 9, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> Con ingenio? si tampoco es algo muuuy elaborado... y se puede hacer sin pic! jaja



Si tenes razón, no se presisa mucho ingenio pero bueno es lo que hay.

Lindo tablero de bombas, bien ordenado, cuample con todas las normas... jajja, y lo peor es que tenes razon con lo que le decis, nadie quiere gastar un peso.

Saludos


----------



## fernandoae (May 9, 2009)

Acabo de ver las fotos... un desastre! el contactor suelto... con los golpes que pegan cuando se accionan es raro ver todos los cables conectados...
Despues vienen los accidentes y los lamentos, todo por no haber hecho las cosas bien...


----------



## fernandob (May 9, 2009)

aca le smando unas fotos de como es la cosa en nuestro pais, a vec s uno no lo ve, hace mucho un electricista advirtio esto y yo tuv ela suerte (?) de verlo, al ir a un edificio pase justo por ahi con la camara y vi esto que paso el dia anterior.


----------



## fernandob (May 9, 2009)

asi quedo el coche


----------



## rash (May 9, 2009)

Hola, ese sistema no debería funcionar, las bombas de abastecimiento de agua son bombas centrífugas o centrífugas inyectoras, como bien dicen los compañeros, para que el sistema funcione es necesario que la altura de aspiración sea lo menor posible, es decir, la bomba esté lo mas cerca posible del punto de suministro de agua... lo más conveniente es poner un pequeño depósito  a la entrada del edificio que sirve para absorver las diferencias de presión de la red de abastecimiento y conseguir de esta forma que la bomba siempre se encuentre cebada (llena de agua) a la presión correcta, por si sola la bomba no es capaz de llenar el tubo de aspiración que indicas en el esquema, y en el caso de que el tubo se llene por la presión de red, entonces casi que no necesitas bomba, o utiliza esta presión para llenar un pequeño deposito que puedes colocar junto a la bomba en la ubicación que indicas en el esquema...(esto hace del sistema un sistema eficiente)

... se puede hacer un sistema de control electrónico muy sencillo para controlar niveles de los depósitos...

...este circuito lo puedes implementar, por ejemplo, con un CI nand Schmitt Trigger 4093, y sondas en los depósitos, que controlen un contactor o relé que actúe sobre el circuito eléctrico de la bomba....... si buscas por internet seguro que lo encuentras....
...

fernando, es increible el estado de las instalaciones que muestras en las fotos, seguro que no lo han montado electricistas serios y profesionales, es un peligro, estará siempre averiado y no cumplirá con ninguna normativa.....

..saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 9, 2009)

Aquí en Argentina existe en el reglamento una opción casi desconocida para cuándo no hay espacio para la cisterna (tanque de abajo).

Consiste en que la bomba chupa directamente de la línea pero con un presostato de baja ANTES (no me acuardo el valor al cuál debe ir calibrado , me parece que era 300 gramos - 3 metros de columna de agua). El presostato previene que la bomba deje que el valor de la presión de entrada baje a niveles negativos.

Te aconsejo ese sistema , la bomba debe ser muy pequeña (que tenga la presión suficiente -2kgs/cm2- cómo para llegar a tu azotea , pero de poco caudal) cómo para no dejar sin agua al resto de los vecinos , y se le debe instalar un restrictor DESPUÉS de la bombita , el restrictor podría ser una llave de paso esférica de 3/8' que se calibrará cerrándola lo necesario con el sistema andando , verificando que el resto de tus vecinos no se queden sin agua , una vez logrado , se le quita la manija y se le corta con sierra el vástago para evitar "manoseos" (cuándo a algún vecino le falte agua por baja presión de la línea general , lo primero que haría es tocar tu canillita   ). 

Te dejo imagen de un manómetro que se consigue en todos lados.

http://images.google.com.ar/imgres?...=91&prev=/images?q=presostato&hl=es&sa=N&um=1

Suerte!


----------



## fernandoae (May 9, 2009)

Bueno para el automatismo de un tanque no hace falta NADA de electrònica, solamente contactores, algunos pulsadores y nada mas... esos son temas que se ven en la secundaria (yo fuì a una tècnica).
Habrìa que regalarles copias de la "reglamentacion para la ejecucion de instalaciones electricas en inmuebles".


"Consiste en que la bomba chupa directamente de la línea pero con un presostato de baja ANTES (no me acuardo el valor al cuál debe ir calibrado , me parece que era 300 gramos - 3 metros de columna de agua). El presostato previene que la bomba deje que el valor de la presión de entrada baje a niveles negativos."
No le pongas presostato... deja que la bomba chupe lo que necesite para llenar el tanque...si a los vecinos les baja la presiòn no va a ser por mucho tiempo...


----------



## fernandob (May 9, 2009)

fernando "creo" que el presostarto debe ser mas bien para que l abomba no se queme si no hay agua.
supongo.

y lo de las instalaciones es asi, el asunto es que las nuevas se hacen segun las reglamentaciones (aunque algunas .....  )
pero el 95% son edificios que ya estan.

y si ven los casos en que renovaron el tablero y como siempre lo hicieron "con el mas barato" .eso si que da bronca.
ver un tablero de bombas que tiene un relevo con regulacion entre (invento) 4 a 6 amper .........y la termica trifasica es de 32 amper !

si ves que el relevo es de 6 amper maximo quiere decir que esa bomba no consume mas que eso, ni necesitas medirlo.
aunque la llave termica no esta para proteger la bomba es ser un poco coherentes........pero no.

mira, hace tiempo que digo, años que este pais es para 2 transistores , no mas .
por que si estudias mas te frustras.

con 2T haces una compuerta, un buffer, un detector de umbral, un timer .
listo .
algo mas complejo es al pedo.

si es una historia hacer que cambien lso tapones o fusibles por una llave termica, y si lo hace otro pone cuanlquier cosa.
y me he cruzado con "tecnicos" electricistas que no saben ni medir la tierra, pero firman, contratan a un pibe que si sabe y la mide.
en fin, es todo un revoltijo de merda, donde el mas vivo sale a flote, el mas vivo consigue trabajos .
y los clientes solo se fijan en el presupuesto "mas barato" , o en meter a "su amigo".

el nombre NO te lo haces yo se los aseguro, aunque hayas solucionado 20 vecs problemas  a un cliente  la mayoria no dudan en dejarte por uno "mas barato" .

el amigo que "sabe del tema ", o el albañil que dice "deje que yo eso se hacerlo " y como en este caso te pone la bomba arriba.
y luego que esta hecho y pagado ven que no funciona o es un lio y ?
Y?

2 veces no van a pagar !
no!
pagar de nuevo por arreglarlo , no .

esa politica es la que hace que las fotos que mostre y tengo montones sean ciertas y esten años y años asi.

las bombs de agua no se pagan , se hace un abono , en general lso services de ascensores.
y te pasan u npresupuesto por hacer todo bien pero la gente no quiere.....asi que queda asi .

si anda ........


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 9, 2009)

El presostato es para las dos cosas . Para cumplir con lo reglamentario y para que la bomba no trabaje en vacío y queme las empaquetaduras   

Daludos!


----------



## GomezF (Abr 8, 2010)

Buenas, 
Un sist. de agua es bastante simple, con un par de automáticos mecánicos ya está.

P.D.: lo que deberías hacer primero y principal es (como dicen los demás) bajar la bomba hasta el nivel de la toma.

Un saludo y suerte


----------



## Josefe17 (Abr 8, 2010)

Ya se que el tema está anticuado, pero se podría poner un sistema automático con 2 relés y dos flotadores conmutadores situados a dos alturas del depósito, el de más abajo al subir el agua cerraría circuito, alimentando un relé autoalimentado, que se bloquearía, activando con un contactor la bomba, que funcionaría hasta que el agua llegase al otro flotador, conectado en NC, al llegar agua se abriría desbloqueando el relé y parando la bomba. Entre el relé y el  contactor iría el presostato. Si baja la presión corta la corriente que va al contactor y para la bomba, pero el relé se mantiene bloqueado. Si aumenta la presión cierra circuito y se vuelve a activar. Se puede poner un pulsador para activar la carga manualmente (en paralelo con el flotador inferior) Esto iría en el supuesto tanque de arriba y la bomba a red. Para mantener la carga de la columna, se pondría una antirretorno tras el presostato. 
Dosmetros, si pones una llave con la manilla cortada, yo iría como fuese a tocarla, sólo por j***r, mejor quita sólo el mango, pero no cortes el vástago, o pon una tipo detentor de radiador o bajo llave (cerradura)

Atentamente
Josefe17


----------

